
WeiBlocked - companyhen
https://weibo-uncensored.github.io/
======
oefrha
Looked around for a few minutes and can’t seem to find anything that’s censor-
worthy. Actually quite some pro-government stuff are included. I guess the
vast majority of this archive is just posts from random spammy accounts that
got shadow banned, not really surprising given the vast number of bots posting
in popular hashtags.

Concrete example: all I see under the hashtag “facing an epidemic, the police
don’t retreat” are copy-pasted official press releases and stuff
[https://weibo-uncensored.github.io/#/weibo-
viewer/#疫情当前警察不退#...](https://weibo-uncensored.github.io/#/weibo-
viewer/#疫情当前警察不退#/posts)

~~~
muyuan
There is a checkbox at the bottom to show only censored tags, the default view
shows you what's currently popular, the title is very misleading. If you do
turn on the censored view, large part of the top 10 censored tags are about
Chinese people protesting a proposed law to allow permanent residences to
foreigners (like a green card). There is another tag in top 10 claiming
coronavirus is not originated from Wuhan. It's actually very different from
what you read from the popular media here, you would think the government
would be pushing this narrative. Of course, anything against the government
would be censored as well.

~~~
anticcp
You wanna help us seed the bot with search terms? We're talented engineers but
we don't speak Mandarin :) Ping me on Twitter @2020WriteIn

------
marcojrfurtado
Nice to see another Arweave project here. Spent quite a bit of time working
with this tech. A bit of a shameless plug, but I used it to create a mirror
for the Gutenberg book collection here:
[https://marcojrfurtado.github.io/bookweave/latest.html](https://marcojrfurtado.github.io/bookweave/latest.html)

------
mminer237
Hmmm, yes. This would probably be more interesting to me if I could read
Chinese haha

~~~
anticcp
It will have Twitter content (all languages) within a week or so... Twitter is
developing a censorship problem, especially when it comes to the #coronavirus.
By archiving content immediately after it gets posted, it permanently protects
it, even if Twitter takes it down an hour later...

------
companyhen
I'm not the developer, but I came across this app and wanted to share.

~~~
vages
You shouldn't use Show HN in the title of it's not something you've made. But
a cool find!

~~~
anticcp
I made it... it's okay :) Great feedback, thanks all. We will be making
censored hashtags the default view, and we are also expanding to North
American social media, Twitter and the like.

------
yellow_lead
This one seems a bit better in my opinion

[https://freeweibo.com/](https://freeweibo.com/)

